# Advice on this machine .. Bianchi



## Kaldi (May 20, 2013)

Has anybody used/purchased/ got any experience with this range of machines? link below

http://dancing-goat.co.uk/coffee-machines/bianchi-espresso-coffee-machines/

I have started to import these and so far very impressed with what the customer has seen but as with anything some independent feedback would be nice!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Haven't come across this brand before......there have been a lot of new Italian & Spanish entrants into the UK recently, mostly linked to either imported espresso Brands or to local UK roasters.

Fortunately (for me) they almost all use industry standard components for their servicing / repair.

Looks like E61 group heads ?

Hope you've got a nice big box of Bianchi-specific spares foc......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This range is not one I am familiar with at all

Please ensure you have read the following before placing further links on the website

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/forum_advertising.doc


----------



## Kaldi (May 20, 2013)

espressotechno.... I hear you loud & clear re: spares (they came with first shipment) and will continue to gather dust... fingers crossed!! cheers, for the comment. I had some previous experience with the vending machines in the the Bianchi range which once understood again produced some quality Italian style drinks, the traditional & Horeca ranges seems to continue this trend.

*Glen, I cannot view the document you have placed the link for... can you repost please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've popped it through on email for you


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

" A machine is something which breaks down"

If you're technically minded, you should get to know intimately the innards of the Bianchi models you're marketing: ? How to access & replace/adjust pumps, solenoid valves, etc.?

If not, find and cultivate a local espresso engineer.....

NB There's a new peice of red tape lurking on the horizon: Any new / used pressure boiler system (= espresso machine) being installed must be pressure tested & certificated when installatiion & commissioning has been completed. (Source is Franke UK)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> " A machine is something which breaks down"
> 
> If you're technically minded, you should get to know intimately the innards of the Bianchi models you're marketing: ? How to access & replace/adjust pumps, solenoid valves, etc.?
> 
> ...


rightly so. remember this one!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-11320258


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ has that come out of the espresso m/c explosion at a sainsbury's was it? The industry seems to have got away without this legislation a lot longer than others; I remember pressure vessel risk assessment having to be done many years ago in other industries even for pifflingly small/low pressure systems.

Edit - Glevum beat me to it


----------



## Kaldi (May 20, 2013)

some of my background comes from working on smaller refrigeration equipment (sometimes very hight pressure for C02 refrigerant) & to be fair the espresso kit seems to be produced with "fail safe device" and general acknowledgement of the risk.... from what I hear the machine in sainsbury's failed due to poor maintenance schedule.

I have a page with some details & links about this subject on the site (one of the external links is to the hse site)

http://dancing-goat.co.uk/coffee-machines/pressure-testing-legal-requirement-for-your-espresso-machine/

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg261.pdf


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The key points for your business are:

* If *you* sell the machine, *you *cannot pressure test it. The testing must be carried out by a competent 3rd party

* Even brand new machines (will) have to be site-tested. Short term, you may be able to ignore this requirement - it depends how up-to-date & zealous the local EHO jobsworths are.

Hey ho ! What fun & games !

PS Just tested & certified a dual fuel Fracino 2 group in a coffee cart,,,,,,,quite a faffle with the switchable electrics (the owner had gone walkabout).


----------



## Kaldi (May 20, 2013)

Interesting, I have not heard about the third party angle on this.... I can see the methodology behind this but really who would get insurance if you couldn't show proficiency!!!!


----------

